# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  mystic forge recipes

## albledi

hi, do you exist a list all mystic forge recipes ?

i would like to craft in mystic forge but i dont found recipes. A complete list will be super  :Wink:

----------


## Liis

A very fast google search on "GW2 Mystic forge recipes" gave me this Mystic Forge - Guild Wars 2 Wiki (GW2W)

----------

